# in your opinion , what is the toughest subject?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

for me - Geography - really rubbish at it in school.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Math was hard in school because none of my teachers really got it themselves or seemed that into it. I started liking it a lot through self-study.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Science, maths and history. Although I enjoy watching documentaries on science/nature and period history.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Maths was the hardest for me, and I was in one the lowest sets. I found Physics extremly difficult and boring as well.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I hated maths until I got a good teacher and practised methods rather than just trying to work out the questions in exams by myself.
Wasn't a fan of Geography, Music or Physics.


----------



## purple45 (Dec 19, 2014)

For me it was english. We are always forced to share what we wrote down.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Foreign languages. Too much memorization & messy index cards to remember stuff. I have enough trouble with english.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Reading comprehension


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

definitely foreign languages (yes i'm talking about you latin). just too much memorization for me.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Some maths and some sciences are really tough. Like trig and above are difficult and I would say physics is a challenge.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Physics.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Anything math. Tricky subject and my brain doesn't like numbers if they don't come on green paper that I can trade for cool stuff


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Math.

I don't really get it why some people find history and geography hard? Literally all you have to do is memorize every word in your notebooks. And that's it. I was getting the maximum score for these subjects while struggling with stuff where you had to think (math, physics, etc).


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Computer science/coding. You are either a natural for it or you won't understand ****. Physics and PE were the other subjects I really disliked. Actually, I was decent in physics but not in PE.

History, geography, biology were some of the easiest.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Math.
> 
> I don't really get it why some people find history and geography hard? Literally all you have to do is memorize every word in your notebooks. And that's it. I was getting the maximum score for these subjects while struggling with stuff where you had to think (math, physics, etc).


After studying the escapades of William the conqueror for a solid four weeks on end, you literally want to end yourself because of how boring it is. If something bores the life out of you - your brain switches off. Or you just stop going. I ****ing hate old English history with a passion.


----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

Foreign Languages (I give you mad props if you are bilingual) and Organic Chemistry.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

English. Math I could get an A in up through calc while hardly attending classes and generally doing the next days homework during lecture when I was there. Science through physics A+. I didn't complete a normal english class beyond the first half of freshman year of highschool. Although I nearly finished the second half the first time I took it and just failed because of a poetry assignment. Never did much of anything in an english class after that.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I would have to say Math. I did have trouble with Biology but then I got a good professor and now I'm making A's and B's in that class. I will forever hate math, and I have to take one next semester *tears*


----------



## music071 (May 10, 2014)

Geography: Its just kinda boring for me.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> Computer science/coding. You are either a natural for it or you won't understand ****. Physics and PE were the other subjects I really disliked. Actually, I was decent in physics but not in PE.
> 
> History, geography, biology were some of the easiest.


I hate coding, love technology, and love math, though I only agree that there's a preference for a style of thinking. I think that's what it comes down to more than aptitude: understanding them as approaches. They're unique in that they're one of very few things in the world that are always fair and reasonable, so I can at least appreciate any aspects that I don't enjoy working with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My least favorites were ones that provoked anxiety in me so anything relating to gas and fire - chemistry, cooking, sewing machines - textiles, all the tools in 'resistant materials'

I stopped liking PE in highschool because other people ruined it for me and because of the whole social hierarchy thing where it became a popular kid thing. I also thought I was good at it before that point.

I was always a bit bad at maths and then for the whole of high school I had a terrible teacher so that pretty much was doomed for me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

English. I hated having to participate in discussions. Plus my interpretations on literature were sometimes "out there".


----------



## troublednerd (Feb 17, 2015)

Either math or science, I'm really crap at both of those. Numbers and equations just confuse me, and I can't even begin to grasp physics at this point like what is this why is a periodic table being waved in my face why can't I memorize these things why why why why WhY wHy


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Physics. I really struggled with it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dynamics. **** dynamics.

Thing is, I REALLY enjoy learning and understanding new concepts but I will have ripped all my hair out trying to make sense of it all before I get there.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Boring teacher = boring subject.

I also agree that I hated English the most, but _only because_, like someone else here said, you had to share what you had written. There was always the piece I dreaded where we had to write about what we did during our holiday/vacation. Well, I had no friends and my parents didn't have money to spend on travelling so I did nothing and I was crap at lying because I didn't know what normal people did because I didn't have any friends and my parents didn't have spare cash to visit exotic and interesting places... (I'm not blaming them for that; I'm just stating a fact.)

So I basically had to stand up in front of the class a few times each year and tell them (and speak up so everyone could hear) how pathetic my existence was.

This was 15-20 years ago when basically the Internet didn't exist. Yes, before anyone says it was invented years before that, it wasn't mainstream, cheap and interactive properly until very recently. Back then no one had home computers so if they didn't have real friends to hang out with the only option was to do nothing and contemplate how worthless you were.

Young people complain about cyber bullying and things like that, but I'd have given anything to have some virtual reality to escape into or an infinite amount of information at my fingertips and dirt cheap, too, when I was so lonely and unhappy at school. Technology was expensive back then also. Even hiring a movie wasn't cheap and it certainly wasn't convenient or accessed by just clicking a mouse button.

I am amazed now when I think back to my school days - what did I actually _do_ with all those lonely hours, days, weeks, months?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Math and science is the subject i'm worst at, but i'm not really good in any subject, my grades are just horrible :/


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

English. I just hate writing anything subjective.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Science. I don't understand any of it. Also math.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

inglish iz hard 4 mi bcuz i cant inglish good. T_T

jk. I'm so awesome that everything is easy for me. <3


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Molecular Biology. My eyes glazed over with all the equations...I dropped it.


----------



## mimu (Feb 16, 2015)

People who have bad memory will probably say subjects like history/biology/philosophy and the people who have trouble grasping concepts will probably say chemistry/maths/physics. 

I'd say advanced chemistry would be the hardest, but it's so interesting which makes it a lot more bearable.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Science and foreign language (German)


----------



## magicmusic7 (Jan 25, 2015)

math and computer science because they both involve numbers and i honestly think math is a totally different language...while i could do it with extensive tutoring I never could get the hang of it on my own and never enjoyed doing it


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

I dread Science, and about a year ago, I took this really hard Physics course. Wow....was that the hardest thing I've ever taken in my life? It was upper division Physics, with one of the hardest professors. I worked my butt off and received a c+ haha. I learned a lot in that class. So glad it's over though. I'm an English type of man XD


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Well considering that I'm failing physical science and algebra 1 rn Id say those two

I hate physics so much jfc it combines math and science which im already crap at and just ugh why can't we just learn about the planets or ecosystems


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

There is no toughest subject - They're all difficult.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Math. People used to think I was crazy for liking science and hating math, but science was pretty much math done right. At least it wasn't boring a** useless formulas. I actually put that ish to use on projects and papers


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Programming. Solitude and so much you have to learn. It's horrible.
I feel as if this subject is either you know it or you don't.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

Personally I feel a lot more people find math (and I suppose physics by extension) the toughest. Most likely because a lot of people have a poor foundation, and when the classes get harder they can't keep up.


----------



## sourgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Math and chemistry


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would have to say English. Sometimes I just didn't have a clue how to answer the questions because they were so vague and... ethereal. (Took me forever to think of that word.) I had to learn the art of creative bull****ting to get through it. I ended up with decent marks, but it was very painful. To this day, the word 'essay' makes me shudder.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

English. How do you make yourself care about some of the trivial subjects they make you write about? So glad I'm a STEM major.


----------

